# Bigges trailer for 2012 jk unlimited



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I just bought a 2012 jk unlimited, and am now looking for a trailer for it. I found a 6x12 for a decent price. Is this to big for the jeep? I know the tow capacity is 3500lbs. Only thing i will use it for is lawn mowers to and from my house and my uncles a few times a week, mulch and possible to haul my bike. Just wanted to see what other wrangler owners thought. Also i ppan on putting a plow on the same jeep. Was looking into a 2.5 inch lift Teraflex lift with new springs. Any other opions or hints what i can do so the front end does not dive like my k2500 gmc did? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

A 6X12 should be fine as long as it's not too heavy duty (like a skid-steer trailer or something). Is that a single axle?

I have been looking into 5X10 and 6X10 trailers, most had 3,500 lb capacity single axles.


----------



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

I have a 2011 Wrangler sport and I hasd the 2.5 inch Teraflex spring spacers installed in the front and a 1 inch spacer in the rear. The plow is a 6'8" Meyers and when raised the front might drop less than 1 inch. I was more concerned with the way the plow sat when lowered than I was about the drop. Without the spacers the plow actually sat down on the rear now it sits level, made a big difference plowing. Good Luck


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

fordmstng66;1476522 said:


> I just bought a 2012 jk unlimited, and am now looking for a trailer for it. I found a 6x12 for a decent price. Is this to big for the jeep? I know the tow capacity is 3500lbs. Only thing i will use it for is lawn mowers to and from my house and my uncles a few times a week, mulch and possible to haul my bike. Just wanted to see what other wrangler owners thought.
> 
> If it is a dual axle trailer you are asking for trouble. The weight lever ratio can lead to tail wagging the dog syndrome pretty quickly. If it is a single axle 3500lbs trailer you should not have any issues unless you load it wrong. You don't only have to worry about the trailer tongue weight creating a severe understeer situation but regardless how you situate the load to control tongue weight you still have to stop it. Avoid negative tongue weight that is worse then having your bumper scraping on the ground
> 
> Also i ppan on putting a plow on the same jeep. Was looking into a 2.5 inch lift Teraflex lift with new springs. Any other opions or hints what i can do so the front end does not dive like my k2500 gmc did? Thanks in advanced.


Spring spacers do not increase the weight capacity of the springs they are just what the name implies a spacer. Consider http://www.quadratec.com/products/16193_1003_07.htm and http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/JFJK.pdf


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I forgot http://shop.airliftcompany.com/dyn_search_vehicle?k=0


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

hubjeep thanks for the info, it will be a 6x12 single axle.

Basher thanks for the infor, it will only be a single axle 3,500 lb axle trailer. The Eibach leveling kit you posted a link for is that a heavier duty spring than what would be on my jeep from factory? I likethe idea of doing the lift springs, with the Timbrens inside, i think that would work best for me.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a 5X10 with a 3500# axle imo this is wide enough. It fits in my garage or through the gate on my fence if I need to, and it doesn't stick out to far. I think the 6x12 me be a little wide on a jeep.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Brad11ny. Thanks. I ended up getting a 5x10 after looking at 6x12 I felt it would be to big for the jeep.


----------

